# Pan Drums, Vibraphone & Grand Marimba



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 19, 2019)

Links are in the YouTube video description.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice review. I really wish I would have picked these up in the last NI sale. Hopefully that bundle will show up there again soon.


----------



## pipedr (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for the review! The Vibraphone has been on my wishlist for awhile. Seems like there are many decent ones out there (Fluffy Audio My Vibes, Muletone, Cinematique, Pianoteq, even the free Splash Sound one, which I have been using), many of which are cheaper, but seems like SonicCouture has the best solution for the motor vibrato so far, and also maybe the most velocity layers. Do you think that sums up the advantage over the competition?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 20, 2019)

pipedr said:


> Thanks for the review! The Vibraphone has been on my wishlist for awhile. Seems like there are many decent ones out there (Fluffy Audio My Vibes, Muletone, Cinematique, Pianoteq, even the free Splash Sound one, which I have been using), many of which are cheaper, but seems like SonicCouture has the best solution for the motor vibrato so far, and also maybe the most velocity layers. Do you think that sums up the advantage over the competition?


Pretty much. You can also detune the two sample sets to get slightly different tones or chorus-like sounds. I find with Soniccouture's libraries they tend to sound a little bright to start, but they slip into mixes beautifully and have that polished and produced sound once they're in the song. I've noticed a lot of libraries tend to focus on warmth, so when you put them all together you get a muffled mix with competing frequencies where each instrument is trying to take up all the space. Soniccouture's stuff has less low to mid range content and a brighter top end in comparison, which gives them a perceived harshness until you throw it into a mix where it basically EQs itself.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 21, 2019)

I picked up NI Mallet Flux (Sonusscore) on BF this year, it also has nice Marimba and Vibraphone sounds for $99. I am hoping to compare them to the Soniccouture ones someday.


----------



## 2chris (Dec 22, 2019)

Great review. I always enjoy your reviews! The hang drum is oh so good. That’s my favorite of the bunch, and I can just get lost in playing it. Pairs so nicely with strings. I’m looking forward to your review on MoonKits. Check ya’ later


----------



## stixman (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for this cool review as it reminded me to get Pan to play with my neglected Hpd15 what with Pan on sale atm plus additional discount and a great sound.... nice one


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Jan 26, 2020)

I hadn't really realized until tonight, how well these three libraries work together due to a similar sound design concept shared amongst them.


----------

